# Adoption Donation?



## iTrailer (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello,

I hope you'll are fine. So basically I'm a student living in the UAE and I'm a BIG cats lover but don't have any pet due to the way of living here and such. I'm going to travel to Germany in the next weeks for studying purposes and would like to adopt some cats there. Problem is that, I can probably pay a one cat expenses from my student salary I'll be getting. Is there anyway (a website for example) where I could ask for donations, something like 20$ ~ 40$ per month or so, so I can adopt another 2 or 3 old cats from the shelter? As I know, most of the adult cats get euthanized due to lack of owners. Proof of studying, residence and/or pet adoption papers could be submitted along with the request for sure. 

Is this even possible?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Purchase or adoption costs are not the only costs to be taken into consideration. What if you're cat needed a vet? How would you pay for that? I don't think it is right that you should be asking other people to fund your pets - far better to wait until you can afford to do so yourself.


----------



## iTrailer (Jan 7, 2016)

I have mentioned already a price of 20$ - 40$ *per month. *So basically I'm talking about the expenses and not the adoption fee that I would happily pay. I'm not asking people to fund my pets but for someone that is willing to donate and save a pet (adult cat probably) from getting euthanized.


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

@iTrailer- just to ask if you would be staying in rented accommodation while you are a student. Most rentals do not allow pets as a general rule of thumb. Your choice of accommodation would be greatly limited if you search for rented accommodation that is OK with pets. And then there is the consideration of whether the cats are used to the outdoors. I don't believe it is right to confine an outdoor cat indoors all the time, if thats what the situation demands. 
Have you considered what would happen to your adopted cats after your study period is over and you will have to return to the UAE?
I am not trying to discourage you- you're being very very noble about helping elderly cats, but there are more to be considered than adoption and food costs. Elderly cats may need vet care. Vet visits have to be covered by an insurance policy, or be paid out of the pocket and with all your expenses, I doubt you will be able to afford that on a student salary. I also doubt anyone will fund you. 
You could feed semi feral cats on the campus and give them a few cuddles (I had a very friendly semi feral cat come see me when i was a student, and a lovely neighbour cat who spent a lot of time with me when i was in a rented place after my studies). Alternately, you could get in touch with your local shelter when you land and are settled and do a few hours voluntary work each week. Most shelters appreciate the extra help and will take it from you if you are enthusiastic about it.

Good Luck!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

iTrailer said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is this even possible?


Not on here - no, as asking for money/ donations is against forum rules. You could set up a funding website but onky the gullible would give money to someone they don't know or haven't met.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@iTrailer, Cat Rescues in the UK are always looking for cat loving volunteers to help work at the Shelters on a rota for cleaning pens and feeding the cats.

Many also operate sponsorship schemes for older cats, where money is raised by people offering to sponsor an elderly cat for a fixed amount a year. In return they get a Newsletter twice a year telling them how their sponsored cat is doing.These are the cats who are too old or too ill to be rehomed, so they spend the rest of the their lives in sanctuary at the Shelters.

Some Rescues also run fostering schemes for elderly cats, where the fosterer pays for the cat's food and the Rescue pays for all vet bills for the cat. These are often cats who are well enough to live in a domestic setting, but have chronic illness needing regular vet treatment, which could be expensive for an owner to pay for.

No elderly cats at the Shelter I help run are euthanised unless our vet considers their quality of life is very poor, or they are in pain all the time, pain which can't be controlled.

As to whether you would be able to foster an older cat, it would depend upon whether your accommodation is suitable, whether your landlord allows pets, and how long you intend to be living in the UK. It will also depend on how experienced you are in cat care. (I assume you do have experience).

If you are interested in contacting Rescues with a view to being assessed as a foster carer of senior cats, perhaps you could say which part of the UK you are in, so that we may be able to advise you of Rescues near you.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

@chillminx the OP gave a figure in $ so I am assuming they are not in the UK


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> @chillminx the OP gave a figure in $ so I am assuming they are not in the UK


Oops, @lymorelynn, you are right! Silly me!  I just re-read OP's post and see he says he is going to Germany to study, and wants to adopt cats there, not in the UK.

@iTrailer - I expect there are Rescues in Germany who also have fostering schemes for elderly cats, but it's not something I can advise on unfortunately. Sorry.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

chillminx said:


> Oops, @lymorelynn, you are right! Silly me!  I just re-read OP's post and see he says he is going to Germany to study, and wants to adopt cats there, not in the UK.
> 
> @iTrailer - I expect there are Rescues in Germany who also have fostering schemes for elderly cats, but it's not something I can advise on unfortunately. Sorry.


But the OP is asking for donations to assist them in caring for a cat. I could be wrong but doesn't fostering involve some expenditure by the fosterer.

I only know about the foster program at The Donkey Sanctuary where I volunteer and the foster family pays for all the expenses.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Cookieandme said:


> But the OP is asking for donations to assist them in caring for a cat. I could be wrong but doesn't fostering involve some expenditure by the fosterer.
> 
> I only know about the foster program at The Donkey Sanctuary where I volunteer and the foster family pays for all the expenses.


Yes you are right C&M, fostering a senior cat usually involves the foster carer paying for cat food and cat litter, whilst the Rescue pays for any vet bills. At least that is how it is done in the UK. It may be different in other countries such as Germany where the OP is moving to live whilst he studies.


----------

